# je t'embrasse (embrasser)



## Karoly

hola? mom français est terrible perdonnez- mon?
que quiere decir je t`embrasse? 

merci


----------



## lembisico

Hola, 

Puede ser "un beso", "un abrazo", depende...


----------



## spench

literalmente es "te beso".

se escribe para acabar un mensage informal,

"
Hola,
 ...
 ...
besos,
Sp "


----------



## Liuva Fernandez

Hola,

_*Je t'embrasse  *_se puede utilizar tanto en la forma oral como escrita.

Besos,


----------



## Tximeleta123

Gracias a todos por dedicar parte de vuestro tiempo a resolver mi duda. Me ha quedado claro ya que algunas de las respuestas son soberbias.
Sin embargo, he caído en la duda de siempre con "embrasser" ya que aunque por otros contextos entendía que podría ser besar, en el diccionario Larousse la 1ª acepción es; v. tr. abrazar (serrer dans ses bras). SYN besar, dar un beso.

Muchas gracias. Me gustaría poder aportar tanto como muchos de vosotros pero me temo que es imposible.


----------



## josepbadalona

Sí, el diccio te da los dos sentidos, pero la gente sólo conocemos el de dar un beso 
el de "tomar en brazos" lo decimos "enlacer" o "prendre/serrer dans ses bras"
si supieras lo difícil que es traducir esto:

un abrazo...


----------



## Tximeleta123

Gracias Josep,

Entonces si yo digo a mi renacuaja... "donne-moi un p'tit bisou" ou "embrasse-moi"... ¿le estoy pidiendo lo mismo?


----------



## josepbadalona

Tximeleta123 said:


> Gracias Josep,
> 
> Entonces si yo digo a mi renacuaja... "donne-moi un p'tit bisou" ou "embrasse-moi"... ¿le estoy pidiendo lo mismo?


fais-moi un petit bisou me parece más cariñoso...pero es igual , en efecto


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola Tximeleta123:
Curso :  je t´embrasse es similar al "un abrazo" (por tel., correo,...)
            Embrasse-moi es similar à serre-moi dans tes bras
            Donne-moi un baiser a tu "donne-moi un bisou", baise-moi, ...
            y después está "faire l´amour ou baiser, si quieres ir más lejos.

A ton service.

Un saludo.


----------



## Tximeleta123

Gracias Iglesia y Josep, así da gusto, en un momento resuelta una duda que me rondaba constantemente!

Un placer "escucharos".

Saludos


----------



## josepbadalona

Iglesia said:


> Hola Tximeleta123:
> Curso : je t´embrasse es similar al "un abrazo" (por tel., correo,...)
> Embrasse-moi es similar à serre-moi dans tes bras
> Donne-moi un baiser a tu "donne-moi un bisou", *baise-moi*, ...
> y después está "faire l´amour ou *baiser*, si quieres ir más lejos.
> 
> .


 
 no te atrevas a usarlo en el primer sentido que das, porque te entenderemos siempre con el segundo ...


----------



## Tximeleta123

Te refieres a lo que ha puesto Iglesia en negrita ¿verdad?

Con eso siempre he tenido mucho cuidado de que no se me malinterpretara. Vamos que prefiero que me besen menos pero no dar lugar a equívoco...


----------



## josepbadalona

http://www.wordreference.com/fres/baiser
aquí tienes varios sentidos de la palabra desde el primero usado por Iglesia hasta el vulgar.....


----------



## Antares_Paris

Hola,
Quisiera saber si la despedida al final de un correo:

Je t'embrasse

hace referencia exactamente a "besar" o a "abrazar".
¿O se puede interpretar de ambas formas indistintamente?

Gracias

Antares.


----------



## tom29

Hola

Depende de la persona a la que lo diriges, jeje. 

En serio es buena pregunta, a mi me parece que se refiere a "abrazar" pero no estoy seguro del todo.

Saludos


----------



## jacotot

Yo digo que es "abrazar" también. Ademas, podés decir "je vous embrasse", y ahi entonces seguro se trata de "abrazar", ya que besar en la boca a varias personas no es algo muy comun, verdad ? Jeje.

Pero a mi juicio, "abrazar" tiene el sentido de "embrasser" unicamente en un contexto escrito. Porque al hablar, casi siempre significa "besar en la boca", a menos de que se sitúe en un contexto muy formal.


----------



## Antares_Paris

Muchas gracias, tom29 y jacotot,

La cuestión no es que yo quiera utilizar esta expresión, sino que un amigo me ha mandado un correo con el final "je t'embrasse" y, después de buscar la traducción en el diccionario, no sabía con qué significado quedarme. Y quería saber cuál es su uso más habitual.

Muchísimas gracias por vuestra ayuda.

Saludos
Antares.


----------



## Tina.Irun

"je t'embrasse" es similar a " (te mando) un abrazo".
"un baiser" sería "un beso"

Ya hemos tocado el tema en este foro, al considerarlo de gran interés en ls relaciones franco-españolas.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,



jacotot said:


> ya que besar en la boca a varias personas no es algo muy comun, verdad ? Jeje.


No tiene porque ser en la boca. Puedo decirle a mi hermana: _je t'embrasse_ al final de una carta y desde luego muy lejos de mí de querer besarla en la boca.

Je t'embrasse = Un beso.

El contexto debe ser muy claro para que signifique: te doy un abrazo. En francés preferiremos: _Une embrassade _/ _je t'étreins dans mes bras_ si tuviéramos que decirlo pero sonaría extremadamente cursi .

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Primero: embrasser es besar y no sistematicamente en la boca.

Segundo, no es raro que los hombres se despidan con un beso.

Al final de una carta, si te dice un francés "je t'embrasse", lo lógico es interpretarlo como que te manda un beso. Si es español, es que ha confundido los términos.

Para abrazar: prendre / serrer dans ses bras.

Pero no damos abrazos, no es costumbre nuestra.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## chics

En realidad es un poco un formulismo ¿no? "Un beso". "Un abrazo"...
Claro que a veces nos interesa mucho poder interpretar estos detalles sutiles. 

Por cierto, por teléfono también se usa, mi suegra siempre se despide con un "je vous embrasse" ¡y no se me ocurre que me envíe un beso en la boca! (bejjj)


----------



## gabic83

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola a todos. Quisiera saber qué significa *Je t'embrasse très fort*. Es demasiado para decírselo a una amiga? Gracias!


----------



## esteban

Hola gabic83:


No, para nada. Sería algo así como "un besote", "un abrazo gigante".


Saludos
esteban


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Como fort puede ser mucho o muy fuerte, _Te mando un fuerte/abrazo/fuerte_, también.


----------



## Adoraar

A mí me encantan las respuestas de Gevy.


----------



## Pohana

Adoraar said:


> A mí me encantan las respuestas de Gevy.



A mi también


----------



## Elalto

Salut tout le monde! J'ai du mal avec cette petite question là. Est-ce que c'est normal qu'un homme écrive à un autre homme, à la fin d'un e-mail, "je t'embrasse"? En espagnol on dirait "Un abrazo!", mais j'arrive pas à trouver l'expression en ce cas, entre deux hommes qui se connaissent pas trop, et sans aucune connotation sexuel, évidemment. Comment est-ce que on dit en français?

Merci beaucoup les gens!

Guillermo


----------



## Gévy

Hola Elalto:

¿Lo que quieres es saber cómo traducir "un abrazo" en francés?

Entonces éste no es el hilo adecuado, sino uno de estos:
dar / mandar un abrazo
les envío un cordial saludo/ un abrazo (enviar, mandar)
Te envío un beso y un abrazo

Bisous,

Gévy (moderadora)


----------

